

DOS Attacks and DNS: How to stay Up if your DNS Provider goes Down - Titanous
http://blog.easydns.org/2010/08/19/dos-attacks-and-dns-how-to-stay-up-if-your-dns-provider-goes-down/

======
al_james
I should imagine that switching to Amazon Route 53 would mitigate many of the
attacks!

